# New Member



## stoneteeth (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi All, I look forward to communicating with other dog lovers. I have a 4 yo red standard poodle and a 3 1/2 yo black toy poodle. Regards stoneteeth


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome to DFC!!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome! I'd love to see what your poodles look like!


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Would love to see pictures if you have any!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Julee (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello and welcome


----------

